# Water Hardness



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

What is a high GH reading and what is a low GH reading? Fore example 1.0 is very low and 8.7 woudl be a very high level somthing like that.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

0-4 dGH = very soft 4-8 dGH = soft 8-12 dGH= medium hard 12-18 dGH = fairly hard 18-30 dGH = hard over 30 dGH = very hard.
Does that help, cheeseboy?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, that's exactly what I need thank you.


----------

